# Mystery Browning



## planetx (Mar 1, 2005)

I've inhereted a fine Browning over/under 12 guage, and I'm having trouble determining the model and age. It's S/N is not in the format described on most of the Browning sites I've visited. It's in the usual location but all I can find is a simple 5 digit number begining with 3.. No alphabetic codes or anything.. There's also no model listed.. The only markings I can find are

"Browning Arms Company- St Louis, Missouri" and
"Special steel- 12Ga.-shells 2 3/4"
on the left side of the barrel and

"patents Nr 2.203378-2.233861" and 
"Made in Belgium" 
on the right.

It's a heck of a nice trap gun. Looks fairly old, like maybe 1960's or earlier.. Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated! -AG


----------



## huntinmo (Jun 24, 2004)

Superposed - about '52 to '54, can not be more specific on the date without the first three numbers of the five digit serial.


----------



## planetx (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, didn't think it was quite that old! First 3 are "308"...


----------



## huntinmo (Jun 24, 2004)

That would put the date of manufacture about the middle of 1952.


----------



## planetx (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info! This is my first over/under and I'm enjoying it a lot. Up until now I've relied on my 1187, but the Browning is something else..


----------



## huntinmo (Jun 24, 2004)

Glad I could help. The Superposed is an excelent shotgun of very good quality, shoot it and enjoy it! :beer: Be sure that you do not shoot any steel shot shells in it though, if you need non-tox, use tungsten-matrix or bismuth.


----------

